# Help with labels please



## likeablelady (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I am trying to make some labels for my ball canning jars. I have printshop 4, but they don't support the OLD labels I have. Any sugesstions on how to make 2 1/2 inch round labels that I can design myself? I checked out the Avery Design and Print, but you have to print the same design on the full shet of labels. (mine have 9 per page) The old number for them Avery 3113. Sure would like to get some printed. I have products waiting for them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 21, 2016)

You could try Vistaprint.com. good luck!!!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Feb 21, 2016)

likeablelady said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am trying to make some labels for my ball canning jars. I have printshop 4, but they don't support the OLD labels I have. Any sugesstions on how to make 2 1/2 inch round labels that I can design myself? I checked out the Avery Design and Print, but you have to print the same design on the full shet of labels. (mine have 9 per page) The old number for them Avery 3113. Sure would like to get some printed. I have products waiting for them. Thanks in advance.


Avery should work, you usually have the option to edit all or edit one on their online program (which is what I've used for bath bomb labels including round ones). 

You can put your logo, weight etc on all of them, then click edit one to change the scent (or other unique thing). 

You can also usually download the Microsoft Word template, then open it in publisher and it's much easier to edit. Hopefully that works for you!


----------



## likeablelady (Feb 21, 2016)

Wildcraft_Garden said:


> Avery should work, you usually have the option to edit all or edit one on their online program (which is what I've used for bath bomb labels including round ones).
> 
> You can put your logo, weight etc on all of them, then click edit one to change the scent (or other unique thing).
> 
> You can also usually download the Microsoft Word template, then open it in publisher and it's much easier to edit. Hopefully that works for you!



My question is does it print the design on all the labels when just editing one? Wouldn't you have o hand write the other information on them then?


likeablelady said:


> My question is does it print the design on all the labels when just editing one? Wouldn't you have o hand write the other information on them then?



I don't have Microsoft Office or Word.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 21, 2016)

You can get open office for free


----------



## likeablelady (Feb 21, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> You can get open office for free



I wish I saw this post before I bit the bullet and bought a monthly subscription for Microsoft Office 365. :-? It's a small monthly fee. At least you get all the office programs in it.
I appreciate all the suggestions!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Feb 22, 2016)

likeablelady said:


> My question is does it print the design on all the labels when just editing one? Wouldn't you have o hand write the other information on them then?
> 
> 
> I don't have Microsoft Office or Word.


You can edit just one label at a time, so they could each be completely different. Or you could leave some blank if you just wanted to print what you need right now. I often print a sheet of bath bomb labels with multiple fragrances.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 22, 2016)

I do the same as Wildcraft.  I enter all the information that is the same and then edit individually for scents, wt if needed.  Especially for my perfumes, lip balms and bath bombs.


----------



## lsg (Feb 22, 2016)

You can select how many labels to print and where to start printing on Avery Design and Print.  Click the "Preview and Print" button and the the "Print It Yourself" button.  That will take you to the window you need.  You can make the selection to the right by choosing "Print From".


----------



## likeablelady (Feb 22, 2016)

lsg said:


> You can select how many labels to print and where to start printing on Avery Design and Print.  Click the "Preview and Print" button and the the "Print It Yourself" button.  That will take you to the window you need.  You can make the selection to the right by choosing "Print From".



Even if editing ONE label, don't you have to print the whole sheet with the design? I would like to print one label at a time.... leaving all the others blank.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 22, 2016)

likeablelady said:


> Even if editing ONE label, don't you have to print the whole sheet with the design? I would like to print one label at a time.... leaving all the others blank.



Yes, you can tell it which label to print.  1 to all.


----------



## lsg (Feb 22, 2016)

What kchaystack said.  You can choose which label to start at and which one to finish the print, (example--Print from (9) to (10).


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 22, 2016)

If you have a laser printer, you really have to do an entire sheet at once. Running the same page through the heat of the printer will mess up the sticky on the labels.


----------

